# Sunsun canister filter hoses



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a sunsun hw-303b filter. I'm going to be moving the filter from its current location and need to cut new hosing. Wanted to know if anyone knows the diameter of the hosing. I would rather not have to oreder new housing online and want to see if I can find it locally before ordering replacements, thanks!


----------



## Stacy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

I habe the 403b and the hose is 5/8.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Are they all 5/8 inch?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

5/8" sounds right to me as well. I might throw out the advise that it takes a bit of "judgement" when choosing replacement tubing. Some of the hardware store tubing is more prone to collapse or folding than the thicker tubing we often get with the filters. 
I'm sometimes tempted into buying too cheap and then regretting it. 

I am finding good value in the Sunsun HW-303B, even though I was afraid of it. Not only is the filter working okay for me but I now find in looking for parts, that the intake/outlet plastic has a better design than the Eheim I had grown to love. It is black, which I like and also has a surface skimmer built in. But the major discovery is that the parts are very CHEAP and fit the Eheims as if they were copied! When/if I need tubing or parts for the Eheim, I will be buying the Sunsun versions.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

The 304b uses 3/4"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

5/8 ID , I just added my new lily pipes to mine


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Replacement green hose tubing for SUNSUN canister filter. 

HW-302 5/8" ID
HW-303B 5/8" ID
HW-304B 3/4" ID


Ebay have them also listed very clearly.


----------

